# Cheap Source For Wine Juice?



## critterhunter (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm wondering if there is a cheap source of wine making juice via mail order? The local wine shop sells live juice already calibrated with sugar and acid blend, but if I run the numbers it's probably more expensive buying that than buying fruit and sugar on my own. I'm into saving money making wine, not breaking even with how much it would cost me to buy the wine in the first place.


----------



## Tom (Nov 8, 2010)

Walkers in upstate NY sell all kinds of wine juice.
Or, are you looking for "fruit" juice. Fresh wine juice only comes out 2X a year April and Sept-Oct.
Best to find a local supplier as shipping and be $$.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 8, 2010)

In Sept. I get my traditional juices from a produce wholesaler in the strip. They carry Regina brand from Calif. 6 gallons are $40-48.00

Other times check farms, wineries even you local WalMart for juice on sale. Only 100% juice with no preservatives than acidic acid. No sorbate.

I got apple cider cheaper than I could buy apples and press myself.

Premiere Produce in the Pgh. Strip. If you are close I can give you their #


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 8, 2010)

Being from Cleveland Walkers would be less than a three hour drive for you. If you got enough it would be worth the drive. Have you checked the East Side Market in Cleveland for buying fruit that did not sell? Also check any major produce company and see if they are buying juice at the times noted above. There is also a wine bar in Boardman, Ohio that sells juice and you could check them out as thats only an hour or so from your location. Not that I don't check out the tri state area or anything!


----------



## almargita (Nov 8, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> In Sept. I get my traditional juices from a produce wholesaler in the strip. They carry Regina brand from Calif. 6 gallons are $40-48.00
> 
> Other times check farms, wineries even you local WalMart for juice on sale. Only 100% juice with no preservatives than acidic acid. No sorbate.
> 
> ...



Hi Steve:

May sound funny but I have never gone to the places in the strip for juice. Is Sept the best time to go & do they have various kinds of juice?? I normaly make from kits, but have 10 gal of niagara, 5 gal of concord & 4 gal of blend that I got from Presque Isle in the final stages now, waiting to sweeten & age. One of my first attempts at fresh juice. I'll have to check out what they carry for future use. I know that Dan also uses Presque Isle & Walkers also.
Al


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 8, 2010)

Dan is plagued by a winery near his home. It draws him there frequently. I'm far enough away thank goodness. Sept. is when these Calif. juices are ready. You can only get them for a few weeks as they order by the pallet.

Premiere Produce in the strip 412-765-0710 20th and Smallman Intersections. He works nights. We pick our juice up @ 2 or 3 a.m.

Consumers Produce not far from there can get Chilean wine in May if you order in March. I haven't done any of those yet. ffemt (Doug) has on here.

I really like these juices as they are ph balanced and adjusted for a quality product everytime. You can get frozen juice from some wineries I'm sure if you missed the season. They are all on their last juices now as the cooler weather is approaching. Try Walkers or others and see what they have.


----------



## vgent (Mar 8, 2014)

Gentile Juice in the Cleveland area

www.gentilejuice.com


----------



## tmmii (Mar 9, 2014)

Collinwood grape co east side of Cleveland. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Jericurl (Mar 10, 2014)

> Dan is plagued by a winery near his home.



Poor, poor Dan.


----------

